

Twitpic is blocking the Archive Team from making an archive - Titanous
https://twitter.com/textfiles/status/512042070861950976

======
sp332
You can watch progress at
[http://tracker.archiveteam.org/twitpic/](http://tracker.archiveteam.org/twitpic/)
You can help by booting the VM image linked at the top of that page! #quitpic
on EFnet

Edit: A reminder to donate to the Internet Archive! They're not officially
associated with Archive Team, but they often end up hosting the data when the
grab is done.
[https://archive.org/donate/index.php](https://archive.org/donate/index.php)

------
fucktwitpic
I'm a lurker but just made an account to say I got the vm image and it's
scraping as we speak.

Just fuck everything about faggots like this who try to tell us what we can
and cannot do with public information.

